# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Περδικάκια ελεύθερα

## Gull

και μια κοτα champion

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ μου αρέσουν οι φωτογραφίες που μας βάζεις. :Youpi:

----------


## Gull

ευχαριστω πατριδα!μεσα στη καλαματα εισαι?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ευχαριστω πατριδα!μεσα στη καλαματα εισαι?


Ναι κέντρο μένω.Εσύ;

----------


## andreas142

Ωραίες Πέρδικες!

----------


## Gull

> Ναι κέντρο μένω.Εσύ;


 αθηνα μενω.το πατρικο μου ειναι θουρια.οταν κατεβω θα βρεθουμε.

----------


## andreas142

Ναι ενοείται!

----------


## Paul

Εχω μια απορι...τα περδικακια δεν πετανε? Πως δεν σου φευγουν? Δε νομιζω να εκανες αυτο που κανουν στους ζωολογικους κηπους, δηλαδη οτι τους σπανε τα φτερα και τα τραυματιζουν για να μην πετανε..

----------


## Paul

*απορια

----------


## mitsman

O γιαννης δεν ειναι πια στην παρεα μας.... οποτε θα σου πω τι υποψιαζομαι εγω..

τα περδικακια γεννηθηκαν στο κτημα του... και οι περδικες ειναι πουλια που οριοθετουν τον χωρο τους και δεν ξεφευγουν απο αυτο τον χωρο εκτος απο μεγαλο κινδυνο η ελειψη τροφης!!
απο την στιγμη που ο γιαννης τους ειχε τα παντα απο τροφη και τα προστατευε απο κινδυνους.. δεν ειχαν λογο να φυγουν τα περδικακια.. και να εφευγαν για λιγο θα γυρνουσαν!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ γλυκουλια ειναι!!!!!!

Ειδικα οι κοτουλα και τα κατοπουλακια!!!!  :Happy:

----------

